# Bio Wipes = Cruelty Free??



## WelshOneEmma

I wonder if someone is able to help me? or that i am at least in the right place!

Just a quick bit of background - about 8 months ago, we tried (as much as is possible) to move to a cruelty free household. This means only buying products who state that neither their ingredients or final product are tested on animals. It was hard to start with, but now we know what we can buy its a little easier, although hubby is still annoyed he's no longer allowed pringles!

So now I am pregnant and looking at options for baby. I was in Asda yesterday (don't usually shop there as they are on the bad list!) and they had some bio wipes? Can't remember the exact name and brain doesnt seem to be working this morning! They didn't say anything on them though. I notice a few of the bio/organic baby lotions also don't say "not tested on animals" (i found one brand that did). 

So really my question is, does anyone know if these wipes etc are/aren't tested on animals?

J&J products are out, Tesco own brand should be ok but looking for other options. We are also looking into cloth nappies (would really like to know if there is somewhere to go so i can see them in action) and i am also considering a moon cup when periods eventually return.

Just wanted to see if anyone on here has a similar household and what they use.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Eala

Have you thought about using cloth wipes? I used them even when we went through a phase of using disposable nappies, as they are so cost-effective, gentle, and you can control exactly what goes into them. 

I don't know about all the wipes in Asda, but if I'm using disposable wipes I use these - https://www.jacksonreece.com/. They are not tested on animals, suitable for vegans and so on. They also smell lush (if you want the scented version!).

You could look on The Real Nappy Network and see if there are any nappucino's going on near you where you could go and look at some nappies to see them "in the cloth" (so-to-speak!). Or a lot of online retailers will do nappy trials as well.

I'd highly recommend a menstrual cup of some kind, be it Moon Cup or another brand. I used a cup for years before having Roo and it really made my periods easier to deal with (and saved me a fortune!).


----------



## My_littlbump

How come asda are on the bad list? I always thought their products were cruelty free? That's where I usually shop but I'll go elsewhere in future if that's the case! I always thought that supermarket own brands where generally a safe bet! Boo! X


----------



## Rachel_C

I second the recommendation for either cloth wipes or Jackson Reece. You can get them in some Mothercares, Sainsbury's and Tesco too I think. They have a full list on the JR website anyway. They are the only sposie wipes that don't cause my LO rash anyway, plus they're better environmentally and cruelty free.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

My_littlbump said:


> How come asda are on the bad list? I always thought their products were cruelty free? That's where I usually shop but I'll go elsewhere in future if that's the case! I always thought that supermarket own brands where generally a safe bet! Boo! X

Nope, Asda say they try where possible, but most of their items are tested on animals. Plus its really hard to buy any free range meat from them, so i dont tend to buy things from there (my mum wanted something hence why I was in there). I looked on the BUAV website for a list of good and bad shops.

We now have to shop around. Items such as bleach and cleaners we buy from Tesco's and use their own brand as they don't test on animals (and have the bunny), meats i order from Ocado as its the same cost as Tesco's but better quality meats. And we always have free range. that's why when out i always have veggie meals / sandwich's. We spent ages looking into all this, hence knowing Asda is bad! To be honest, most big brands are too!

Thanks to the others for the links, will have a look into it! I really want to try to stick to this cruelty free thing we are doing.


----------



## Cabbage

Here is a list of Cruelty free Brands to buy and Brands to avoid (and why)...


https://www.uncaged.co.uk/crueltyfree.htm

Beware of brands that claim not to test on animals! Chances are that they have a third party to do that for them or that they test the ingredients on animals, but not the 'final product'... There are plenty of companies to choose from.


----------



## Bexx

I use beaming baby wipes hun, they are organic and cruelty-free. They donate some of their profits to lovely causes too:

https://beamingbaby.co.uk/baby_products/Certified_Organic_Baby_Wipes.html

Only downside is they are a bit pricey, but I buy the 12-pack box and get one free which helps a bit.

Mooncups are awesome BTW. Bit fiddly at first, but can't live without one after a couple of cycles.


----------



## Elphaba

Another recommendation for cloth wipes.

If you want disposable wipes, Superdrug own brand are BUAV Approved. I tend to use these in conjunction with the cloth ones.


----------



## erikab922

This is a really good question, I've just bought a truckload of Waterwipes (99.9% water, 0.1% grapefruit extract), the company is called Irish Breeze and I can't find any info about it being cruelty-free or not. Looking at the ingredients I don't know what kind of testing on animals would be required but you never know!

EDIT: Just found out they are against animal testing.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Thanks everyone, will check them out! 

I assume the same goes for other baby products (bath stuff etc) - J&J is out so looking for alternatives


----------



## tiggercats

I think halos n horns are against animal testing, they have a rabbit on their baby bath which smells lovely (and is much cheaper in tesco than anywhere else). I would assume earth friendly baby products are as well and they are also organic (it seems so https://www.soorganic.com/brands/earth-friendly-baby.html ) Some of the bigger sainsburys stores stock EFB so worth checking when they do 1/3 off all baby products. 

Cloth wipes are far better than any disposable ones anyway :D


----------



## Cabbage

I would question the claim "Against Animal Testing"... Companies are very clever with their choice of words. Just because they are against animal testing, doesn't mean they don't test their products on animals; they may have a third party carry out their testing for them, or they may test the ingredients on animals, but not the final product etc etc. 



If you really care and are unsure, contact uncaged and they will check on your behalf as they compile a list of companies who do not test on animals. You could also contact the Company direct and ask them these questions specifically...


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Little update if anyone is interested - i emailed Tesco's to ask about their baby products and they phoned me today!

All tesco own brand toiletries and cleaning products, inc all tesco baby products, aren't tested on animals. this includes the ingredients and the final product and its not tested by or on behalf of Tesco's either. 

So there we go - Tesco's can be used! :flower:


----------



## Thumper

PRINGLES?????!!!!

Damn, that one escaped me. We buy them as they are labelled vegan. What do they test on animals? Or are they part of an evil big nasty corporate whore type company? Boo!


----------



## xemmax

WelshOneEmma said:


> My_littlbump said:
> 
> 
> How come asda are on the bad list? I always thought their products were cruelty free? That's where I usually shop but I'll go elsewhere in future if that's the case! I always thought that supermarket own brands where generally a safe bet! Boo! X
> 
> Nope, Asda say they try where possible, but most of their items are tested on animals. Plus its really hard to buy any free range meat from them, so i dont tend to buy things from there (my mum wanted something hence why I was in there). I looked on the BUAV website for a list of good and bad shops.
> 
> We now have to shop around. Items such as bleach and cleaners we buy from Tesco's and use their own brand as *they don't test on animals (and have the bunny)*, meats i order from Ocado as its the same cost as Tesco's but better quality meats. And we always have free range. that's why when out i always have veggie meals / sandwich's. We spent ages looking into all this, hence knowing Asda is bad! To be honest, most big brands are too!
> 
> Thanks to the others for the links, will have a look into it! I really want to try to stick to this cruelty free thing we are doing.Click to expand...

The BUAV bunny? I don't think they do hun. The Co-op and M&S are the only supermarkets who were awarded the BUAV bunny across all of their products. Tesco only fairly recently introduced a fixed cut off date for animal testing and are yet to be approved by BUAV.

All Sainsbury's toiletries, including baby products, are cruelty free.
Superdrug, M&S and the Co-op household products are all cruelty free.

Good on you for going cruelty free! I began around 5 years ago and I've never looked back.


----------



## xemmax

WelshOneEmma said:


> Little update if anyone is interested - i emailed Tesco's to ask about their baby products and they phoned me today!
> 
> All tesco own brand toiletries and cleaning products, inc all tesco baby products, aren't tested on animals. this includes the ingredients and the final product and its not tested by or on behalf of Tesco's either.
> 
> So there we go - Tesco's can be used! :flower:

I do tend to stay clear of them wherever possible for other reasons though, such as the selling live turtles for food in China fiasco. It's great that they have stopped testing on animals though, hopefully they can begin extending their ethics across the board!


----------



## WelshOneEmma

xemmax said:


> WelshOneEmma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My_littlbump said:
> 
> 
> How come asda are on the bad list? I always thought their products were cruelty free? That's where I usually shop but I'll go elsewhere in future if that's the case! I always thought that supermarket own brands where generally a safe bet! Boo! X
> 
> Nope, Asda say they try where possible, but most of their items are tested on animals. Plus its really hard to buy any free range meat from them, so i dont tend to buy things from there (my mum wanted something hence why I was in there). I looked on the BUAV website for a list of good and bad shops.
> 
> We now have to shop around. Items such as bleach and cleaners we buy from Tesco's and use their own brand as *they don't test on animals (and have the bunny)*, meats i order from Ocado as its the same cost as Tesco's but better quality meats. And we always have free range. that's why when out i always have veggie meals / sandwich's. We spent ages looking into all this, hence knowing Asda is bad! To be honest, most big brands are too!
> 
> Thanks to the others for the links, will have a look into it! I really want to try to stick to this cruelty free thing we are doing.Click to expand...
> 
> The BUAV bunny? I don't think they do hun. The Co-op and M&S are the only supermarkets who were awarded the BUAV bunny across all of their products. Tesco only fairly recently introduced a fixed cut off date for animal testing and are yet to be approved by BUAV.
> 
> All Sainsbury's toiletries, including baby products, are cruelty free.
> Superdrug, M&S and the Co-op household products are all cruelty free.
> 
> Good on you for going cruelty free! I began around 5 years ago and I've never looked back.Click to expand...

Tesco have their own bunny but state that the product nor ingredients are tested by tesco or on behalf of Tesco. Not everyone does have the BUAV bunny, but doesnt mean they test. Like we always buy Original Source shower gel and they dont have the BUAV bunny but dont test, as well as Paul Mitchel. Its bloody hard finding cruelty free products!!

I do like that Tesco speficially phoned me and i was quite detailed with my questioning. 

I dont shop at Co-Op as they are actually horrible to their employees. Its really hard to tick every box though isnt it?

And Thumper, Pringles are made by Proctor and Gamble who are are big animal testers. Unilever are another and Sara Lee!

You can't even trust animal food companies as they do testing too (like Royal Canin).


----------



## xemmax

WelshOneEmma said:


> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshOneEmma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My_littlbump said:
> 
> 
> How come asda are on the bad list? I always thought their products were cruelty free? That's where I usually shop but I'll go elsewhere in future if that's the case! I always thought that supermarket own brands where generally a safe bet! Boo! X
> 
> Nope, Asda say they try where possible, but most of their items are tested on animals. Plus its really hard to buy any free range meat from them, so i dont tend to buy things from there (my mum wanted something hence why I was in there). I looked on the BUAV website for a list of good and bad shops.
> 
> We now have to shop around. Items such as bleach and cleaners we buy from Tesco's and use their own brand as *they don't test on animals (and have the bunny)*, meats i order from Ocado as its the same cost as Tesco's but better quality meats. And we always have free range. that's why when out i always have veggie meals / sandwich's. We spent ages looking into all this, hence knowing Asda is bad! To be honest, most big brands are too!
> 
> Thanks to the others for the links, will have a look into it! I really want to try to stick to this cruelty free thing we are doing.Click to expand...
> 
> The BUAV bunny? I don't think they do hun. The Co-op and M&S are the only supermarkets who were awarded the BUAV bunny across all of their products. Tesco only fairly recently introduced a fixed cut off date for animal testing and are yet to be approved by BUAV.
> 
> All Sainsbury's toiletries, including baby products, are cruelty free.
> Superdrug, M&S and the Co-op household products are all cruelty free.
> 
> Good on you for going cruelty free! I began around 5 years ago and I've never looked back.Click to expand...
> 
> Tesco have their own bunny but state that the product nor ingredients are tested by tesco or on behalf of Tesco. Not everyone does have the BUAV bunny, but doesnt mean they test. Like we always buy Original Source shower gel and they dont have the BUAV bunny but dont test, as well as Paul Mitchel. Its bloody hard finding cruelty free products!!
> 
> I do like that Tesco speficially phoned me and i was quite detailed with my questioning.
> 
> I dont shop at Co-Op as they are actually horrible to their employees. Its really hard to tick every box though isnt it?
> 
> And Thumper, Pringles are made by Proctor and Gamble who are are big animal testers. Unilever are another and Sara Lee!
> 
> You can't even trust animal food companies as they do testing too (like Royal Canin).Click to expand...

Ahh I thought you meant the BUAV bunny - that's obviously the most trusted :) 

How come Co-op are horrible to their employees? That's really disappointing, they seem like such a great company :(

It'll take me a long time to start singing the praises of Tesco as they took so long to introduce a FCOD. Glad they've finally got there though!


----------



## WelshOneEmma

xemmax said:


> WelshOneEmma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshOneEmma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My_littlbump said:
> 
> 
> How come asda are on the bad list? I always thought their products were cruelty free? That's where I usually shop but I'll go elsewhere in future if that's the case! I always thought that supermarket own brands where generally a safe bet! Boo! X
> 
> Nope, Asda say they try where possible, but most of their items are tested on animals. Plus its really hard to buy any free range meat from them, so i dont tend to buy things from there (my mum wanted something hence why I was in there). I looked on the BUAV website for a list of good and bad shops.
> 
> We now have to shop around. Items such as bleach and cleaners we buy from Tesco's and use their own brand as *they don't test on animals (and have the bunny)*, meats i order from Ocado as its the same cost as Tesco's but better quality meats. And we always have free range. that's why when out i always have veggie meals / sandwich's. We spent ages looking into all this, hence knowing Asda is bad! To be honest, most big brands are too!
> 
> Thanks to the others for the links, will have a look into it! I really want to try to stick to this cruelty free thing we are doing.Click to expand...
> 
> The BUAV bunny? I don't think they do hun. The Co-op and M&S are the only supermarkets who were awarded the BUAV bunny across all of their products. Tesco only fairly recently introduced a fixed cut off date for animal testing and are yet to be approved by BUAV.
> 
> All Sainsbury's toiletries, including baby products, are cruelty free.
> Superdrug, M&S and the Co-op household products are all cruelty free.
> 
> Good on you for going cruelty free! I began around 5 years ago and I've never looked back.Click to expand...
> 
> Tesco have their own bunny but state that the product nor ingredients are tested by tesco or on behalf of Tesco. Not everyone does have the BUAV bunny, but doesnt mean they test. Like we always buy Original Source shower gel and they dont have the BUAV bunny but dont test, as well as Paul Mitchel. Its bloody hard finding cruelty free products!!
> 
> I do like that Tesco speficially phoned me and i was quite detailed with my questioning.
> 
> I dont shop at Co-Op as they are actually horrible to their employees. Its really hard to tick every box though isnt it?
> 
> And Thumper, Pringles are made by Proctor and Gamble who are are big animal testers. Unilever are another and Sara Lee!
> 
> You can't even trust animal food companies as they do testing too (like Royal Canin).Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh I thought you meant the BUAV bunny - that's obviously the most trusted :)
> 
> How come Co-op are horrible to their employees? That's really disappointing, they seem like such a great company :(
> 
> It'll take me a long time to start singing the praises of Tesco as they took so long to introduce a FCOD. Glad they've finally got there though!Click to expand...

I will be honest, i dont know a huge amount about Co-op, but things in the past i have read about them being rubbish employers. I dont really have a Co-op nearby either, and arent that keen on any of their stuff, so not overly bothered about using them.

We shop at Sainsburys alot, Tesco and M&S when having a treat. We no longer shop at Asda - they are awful!

It is frustrating its so hard isnt it.

Can i ask a silly question - who do get razors and toothpaste with? we get King of Shaves gel, but its the razors that got me!


----------



## xemmax

I am yet to find a cruelty free mainstream toothpaste, at the moment we use Sainsbury's own. As for razors we only use disposables so we use own brand again!

It is hard in the beginning but once you get used to it it's not so bad. The worst for me is hair dye, so frustrating that the majority of them are L'oreal :(

Oh and giving up so much make up was horrible too!


----------



## WelshOneEmma

xemmax said:


> I am yet to find a cruelty free mainstream toothpaste, at the moment we use Sainsbury's own. As for razors we only use disposables so we use own brand again!
> 
> It is hard in the beginning but once you get used to it it's not so bad. The worst for me is hair dye, so frustrating that the majority of them are L'oreal :(
> 
> Oh and giving up so much make up was horrible too!

I actually react to L'oreal hair dyes so stopped using them years ago (it took all the skin off my scalp and made my face balloon - and that was with a patch test that was fine). i am not a huge make up user. my sis swears by dermalogica who are promoting as cruelty free, so trying them for face wash etc. 

What i find hard is obviously the non-tested items, like pringles, that are made by the big companies. they are very sly!

and now i find out nestle are bad as well!


----------



## xemmax

Yeah Nestle are terrible for their own reasons. It's a big slope, once you start boycotting one company it all leads on from there. It makes shopping difficult, but more rewarding!

I love Dermalogica. I also love MAC make up which happens to be animal friendly which is helpful! Aveda are a cruelty free salon too so all of their products are safe (my friend cuts my hair so I don't need it, but it's good to know!).


----------



## Elphaba

Emma, for foundation, eye shadow and lip gloss, I love Lily Lolo. They are BUAV Approved. A few of their products aren't veggie (basically check the pink/purple lipglosses, blushers and eyeshadows) but most are. Urban Decay stuff is cruelty free too if you like brighter stuff.


----------



## xemmax

Ahh thanks hun! I use Urban Decay but haven't heard of Lily Lolo, will definitely check them out :)


----------

